# MAC - Style Black Swatches - Sep 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Style Black* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Style Black* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Style Black* colour story thread.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 22, 2009)

Bat Black Pro CCB is really more of a deep, dark burgundy.  It is kind of like Beauty Marked eye shadow in CCB form, but less shimmery when you look at it in the pot (they do swatch quite differently though).  I compared it to Beauty Marked in my photos below, so you can get a sense of the colour.  Beauty Marked is not part of the Style Black collection, though.





Bright light





Low light





L-R: Bat Black CCB, Beauty Marked ES, Beauty Marked ES over Bat Black CCB


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you, Erin!


----------



## Miz Pina (Jun 24, 2009)

Night Violet by Dark_Phoenix from the Matte/Mattene Swatch thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Night Violet lipstick taken with flash.








Night Violet on bottom, Currant lipliner on top. NC15 skin.




Night Violet l/s with Currant lipliner._


----------



## magi (Jun 29, 2009)

BAT BLACK


----------



## makeupmag (Jul 14, 2009)

Click for a larger image





Cremesheen Lipstick in Black Night,
Mattene in Midnight Media and Mattene in Night Violet





Bat Black CCB




Click for a larger image

Mineralize Eye Shadows in Young Punk, Blue Flame,
Cinderfella and Gilt by Association


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## iheartmakeup (Jul 17, 2009)

Cinderfella 





Young Punk 





Gilt by Association 





Blue Flame 





sorry for the 2 blurry shots coming up but they pick up the shimmer really well

Swatches- dry with no base. 











Swatches- foiled with MAC fix+ (wooooow!)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ms.Jenny* posted this pic of blackware glimmerglass in the discussion thread.

http://i852.photobucket.com/albums/a...immerglass.jpg


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jul 21, 2009)

Bottom - Top

NARS manhunt lipstick
MAC blackfire glimmerglass
MAC blackfire layered over manhunt
MAC bling blak glimmerglass
MAC bling blackglimmerglass layered over manhunt






close ups


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 24, 2009)

Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask:









on hand:





without flash:





with flash:


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Delta Cephei (Aug 26, 2009)

Bat Black CCB


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Sep 2, 2009)

As always, thanks Erine!!!


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Erine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i've got better swatches for ya'll, as promised.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dry






wet










_


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Sep 12, 2009)

Pics are clickable to full size for more detail:


 

 




 


L to R, Top to Bottom:
MES: Blue Flame, Young Punk, Gilt by Association, Cinderfella
Lipstick/Mattene: Black Knight, Night Violet, Midnight Media
Glimmerglass: Blackware, Blackfire, Bling Black
CCB: Black, Bat Black
Grease Paintstick: Intense Black


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2009)

*From our lovely Erin again:
*

layered over black opal:


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 13, 2009)

Swatched on NC40 skin and no base


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2009)

Young Punk, Night Violet and Black Fire






Left to right: Young Punk over Artifact p/p, over Blacktrack and on its own (NW25/30 skin)






Night Violet on my lips (semi pigmented)- no liner





Black Fire on top of Night Violet


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swatched on NW50 skin, no base

From left to right:  Cinderfella, Blue Flame, Young Punk, Gilt by Association


----------



## Sanderlees (Sep 21, 2009)

Black Knight Cremesheen l/s





Black Knight Cremesheen l/s





Greasepaint Stick





Greasepaint Stick


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Lynniiieee (Sep 24, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## captodometer (Sep 25, 2009)

Midnight Media


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm NC15


Black Night lined with Blacktrack





Black Night w/ Blackfire Glimmerglass on left, Bling Black Glimmerglass on right





Night Violet


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 25, 2009)

Baby goth girl nail polish.
These are not the best since my light sucks, but eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 thin coats, no problems w/ formula. Shorter nails would look perfect w/ 2 coats.


 click!


----------



## Crazymaus (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Karrie (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## red (Sep 25, 2009)

Young Punk mes over black Grease Paintstick 





L2R
black CCB with Young Punk, Black Grease Paintstick, Young Punk mes over Grease Paintstick 





L2R
black CCB blended, Black Grease Paintstick blended,Black Grease Paintstick straight
knuckle on right black CCB, to the left of that Bat Black CCB


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 26, 2009)

Young Punk MES on NW30














This is Young Punk over NYX Black Bean Jumbo Pencil with Smashbox eye primer underneath:


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 26, 2009)

Night Violet and Midnight Media 






Black greasepaint stick, Guilt by Association with greasestick underneath, Cinderfella with greasestick underneath






Night Violet with Blackfire glimmergloss on top, Night Violet and Midnight Media






Seriously HIP

All swatches are on skin NC 45-50


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 26, 2009)

I know these are super late, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. These are swatches on NW47 type skin and I only walked out with some lippes (Bling Black and Blackfire Glimmerglass, Midnight Media) because I B2M and also got two tubes of the VAE. Anybody want swatches of the actually lippes on, please let me know.


----------



## nursie (Sep 26, 2009)

(i should have done nail swatches,but didn't want to mess with it.it's hard to show the sparkles on paper swatches,but they are there and these 2 polishes look exactly the same)

mac baby goth girl on L, compared to sally hansen insta dry in uptempo plum:

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i55/nursie94/012.jpg


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 26, 2009)

Baby Goth Girl


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 26, 2009)

Blackfire g/g, Night Violet mattene, Young Punk MES





Young Punk MES





Night Violet on NW15 pigmented lips


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Karrie (Sep 28, 2009)

Midnight Media:



Midnight Media with Blackfire:




Cinderfella and Blue Flame:



Gilt by Association and Pigment Gold:




Nocturnelle:



Seriously Hip:


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry about the crappy pictures I didn't have the best lighting and I didn't want too many pictures so I tried to swatch everything altogether. I might have to do a nail swatch for baby goth girl.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 30, 2009)

Unfortunately... as SOON as I was about to take these pictures my dad stepped on my camera and broke the screen... now it won't even take pictures :'( Sadface. 





Black Knight L/S




Black Knight L/S with Blackware Glimmerglass over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I used smolder to line with, and some random brand peach liner under that, that's why you see some red leaking through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 1, 2009)

My color combo for Young Punk.  But, the best base to use
is Stila's Smudge Pot in Little Black Dress.  They're exact dupes.

L to R:

Pink Pearl pigment + Romping, Young Punk over Stila's Smudge
Pot in Little Black Dress, NARS Istanbul liner, Little Black Dress
on its own

Bottom:

Violet Lipmix from MAC Pro


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 4, 2009)

Sharksin on top, greasepaint on bottom. First two are with no eye shadow, last two pics are with foiled eye shadow (VS beauty rush wet/dry in "plum crazy")


----------



## ashpardesi (Oct 4, 2009)

..........


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 5, 2009)

*Young Punk swatches *
*on NC44* 


Far right--*Young Punk* over *black GPS*
Middle--*Younk Punk* over *black cream colour base*
Far left--*Younk Punk* over *Bat Black cream colour base*

These swatches are not fresh, pics taken a few hours later after leaving the store. Still pretty true coloring. Bat black smudged a little


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Oct 5, 2009)

*Product Photos 

*Mac Style Black Swatches and Review.jpg     (80.6 KB)

*mineralize eyeshadows swatches of  Blue Flame, Young Punk and Gilt By Association ( These are highly pigmented and look great on the eye)
*

*Dry *
Mac Style Black Swatches and Review 3.jpg     (71.2 KB)

*Wet 

*Mac Style Black Swatches and Review 4.jpg 
*
Lip Swatches of Glimmerglass Blackfire and Mattene Lipstick Night Violet*

Mac Style Black Swatches and Review 7.jpg     (62.9 KB) 
*
Nail Polish Swatches of Seriously Hip and Bath Goth Girl *

Mac Style Black Swatches and Review 6.jpg


----------



## kyoto (Oct 7, 2009)

Style Black & a few DSquared






L-R Young Punk, Gilt By Association, Blue Flame, Bat Black CCB
Greasepaint Sticks, Top - Bottom: V, B, Black GPS

Blackfire Glimmerglass


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 7, 2009)

Midnight Media Unlined Lips 





Midnight Media Mattene Swatch 





No Flash Left to Right Grease Paint Stick, Cinderfella foiled, Gilt by Association foiled





Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask


----------



## Sanderlees (Oct 8, 2009)

Did anybody know about the sharpener at the end of the greasepaint sticks???


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

these are all clickable thumbs because the pics are really big


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

Young Punk mineralize eyeshadow:







Black Knight cremesheen lipstick:







Night Violet mattene lipstick:







Blackware glimmerglass:







Black greasepaint stick:







Young Punk applied on (from left to right) no base, UDPP, wet, over Black greasepaint stick:







Night Violet, Black Knight, Blackware, Black greasepaint stick:







Blackware:







Black Knight:







Night Violet:







Night Violet with Blackware on top:







Black Knight on top of Engraved powerpoint eye pencil:







Black Knight on top of Engraved powerpoint pencil, topped with Blackware:


----------



## Christina1835 (Oct 31, 2009)

Blue Flame over Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin and Young Punk over Too Faced Shadow Insurance


----------

